# Forum deal - Mazzer Major on demand Electronic Grinder £950 delivered!



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Forum offer - Mazzer Major E grinder £950 delivered!

Flat grinder blades, suitable for bars with medium-high consumption needs.

On demand grinding.

Electronic dose adjustment.

Single and double dose with independent adjustment.

Digital display with shot counter. Ventilation device with electronic control to keep the motor cool.

Power - 650 Watt

Blades - 83mm Dia.

Grinding - 1400rpm (50 HZ), 1600RPM (60 HZ)

Hopper capacity - 1.8Kg

Width - 240mm

Depth - 455mm

Height - 635mm

Grinder weight - 20Kg

This is a fantastic grinder at a very special price!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Anyone for a bargain Mazzer?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

http://www.a1coffee.co.uk/index.php/machines-equipment/grinders/mazzer-major-electronic-coffee-grinder.html?gclid=Cj0KEQjw35-vBRD3qKz8hPezlIIBEiQAOeKNroBdhRtshUxj8Lwx-9PPXDgh-3K7T9yR9bnuK9N21_gaAqV28P8HAQ


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Just been made aware of lower price online so will do it for £915 delivered for Forum members

Andy


----------

